# dissapearing fish



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

so i have had a bunch of fish go missing from my tank for example my 2 female bettas from my sisters tank and some other fish idk if they died or not i am trying to figure it out any ideas would be helpfull


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

is your tank covered? If not then they probably jumped out or something. Maybe they got stuck under the gravel so check under there but if they are under the gravel they might be dead already. Are there any other fish larger than the females in there? Be sure to check EVERY SINGLE decor in the tank.


----------



## Reece (Aug 10, 2011)

If you have an open tank then I would look around the tank area just to check and see if they jumped out. If so, it looks like you need to lower your water level (surface of the water lower down to prevent them reaching the top of the tank when they jump). 

As StarBetta previously mentioned also, it may be the case that they are underneath the gravel (unlikely, but still possible), you may want to dig your hands into your substrate and swish around, if they are stuck unfortunately I can hardly imagine that they are alive.

Also, how hard are you looking? You never know, if you have any decor/plants (live/artificial) try to lift it (of course if you have live plants, don't lift those) and have a real good search.

Finally, are there any other fish in the tank that are larger than the betta? I trust that you wouldn't put a sorority with larger fish that are threatening to bettas so I can't imagine that being the case, thought I'd put it out there.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

this happened a while ago single betta each time 55 gallon tank its closed looked in the gravel the only bigg thing in the tank was the pleco and the goldfish which has since died


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

This is quite the mystery! Would you happen to have any cats? They can be pretty skilled if they really want something.


----------



## Reece (Aug 10, 2011)

Very strange, I doubt it was the pleco.


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

Yeah, it can't be the pleco, I have 2 plecos and they are scared of my bettas!


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

we have a cat it doesnt go in my sisters room if it does i kick it out


----------



## Reece (Aug 10, 2011)

This will sound horrible but have you looked inside of your filter? Some fish can be very good at getting into them. I just wonder if one got in but not back out.


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

I've had one int he past be sucked up the filter. I heard it thank god and he only had a scar on his face for a few weeks. If you have snails in your tank...the fish could have died and the snails would make a fast meal from it. They take their cleaning seriously. I've had a few minnows dissapear over the last year.


----------



## Reece (Aug 10, 2011)

I completely forgot to ask about snails! Like PixelatedPaint just said^^, snails can very easily get rid of bodies, and not too long either. If you were gone for half a day or something like that then you will find that the fish could have died and been eaten by the snail. Of course, this all depends on whether or not you actually have a snail in your tank.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

The same thing has happened to me too! I once had a 8" dragon Goby completely vanish, and I couldn't find it anywhere around the room to see if it had jumped out. I've also lost a Pictus Catfish, I have noooooo idea where that one went because the top is completely covered.... maybe the snail ate him.... but he was like 4" long...


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

it was most probably the snail. They are serious cleaners and you would be surprised at what they can accomplish. I have snails in my bigger tanks for this reason. No mold or fungus will grow because the snails will get it before the fish do. When you have large community tanks this is unavoidable for most. Fish do die.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

i dont have any snails checked the filters


----------



## eaglescout434 (Dec 21, 2011)

One of my bettas i guess has decided that just the tank isnt big enought for him. (its a 3 gallon tank) He likes to swim down the air tube and get under the gravel in the undergravel filter i have tried blocking the opening of the tube with wire but he just found a way in and couldnt get out. since his fins arent getting hurt i just took the wire off and let him play in the air bubbles:sarcastic:. after I took the wire off he swims in and out freely. he could be stuck in the undergravel filter if you have an airtube bigenough for him to swim down to the bottom?


----------

